
Venezuela tries to shut down US website for reporting inflation - gasull
https://fee.org/anythingpeaceful/venezuela-attacks-us-website-for-telling-the-truth-about-inflation/
======
brownbat
Complaint: [http://www.alt-m.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/GovernmentCo...](http://www.alt-m.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/GovernmentComplaint.pdf?a7334c)

"[T]he Republic’s efforts to block the DT Site have been largely futile. With
funding from unnamed coconspirators, Defendants have been playing “a cyber
cat-and-mouse game” – employing “a staff of 18 ‘well paid’ writers and web
programmers in Venezuela,” and “geniuses” who have found ways to
“automatically create a new mirror site every 20 minutes.”"

"Defendants conspired to use a form of cyber-terrorism..."

DT basically just called currency traders and asked for rates, it wasn't
rocket science. The complaint apparently knows this, but keeps insisting this
published rate was false and slanderous.

